# Videos of you before you got DR or DP?



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a few but these are my favorite ones. Brings back a lot of memories.







I made these last year.

http://www.facebook.com/RiccardaComfier#!/video/video.php?v=1340928766627


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Loves it! Especially the ending. You are a funny girl and you have amazing taste in music!!


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank You Sarah


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Melissa_Z said:


> Thank You Sarah


You're very welcome. Did you see the video of californialuv84? OH. MY. GOSH. She is my musical soul mate


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> You're very welcome. Did you see the video of californialuv84? OH. MY. GOSH. She is my musical soul mate


OMG I love her, her videos are amazing, makes me kinda jealous. : P I love her editing skills.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Melissa_Z said:


> OMG I love her, her videos are amazing, makes me kinda jealous. : P I love her editing skills.


I know! I am dying over here. I have seriously felt like complete crap for weeks now and this is the first time I have felt completely distracted and happy, watching these videos. Thank you so much for posting them. This music is like a drug for me.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------

